# Wireless unable to validate identity



## Nub r me (Apr 17, 2009)

I have recently reformatted my laptop and now my wireless doesn't allow me

to connect. Whenever i try to connect the status goes "Validating Identity"

and afterwords tells me "unable to find a certificate to log you on" . I tried 

resetting my router but it still gives me the same result.

It doesn't even allow me to type in the required password to enter.

Btw i use a acer TravelMate 5720

Update- i fixed it so now i can input my password for my wireless network key. But now it tries to load for a long time and doesn't work.
Would this be an error in my laptop settings or an error in me setting it up.


----------



## ibizagreg (Mar 16, 2008)

You will need to have a wired connection to your router to do this but what you need to do I think is access the routers settings (normally from 192.168.1.1 from your internet browser) and change the security settings from WPA2 to just WPA.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The certificate prompt sounds like you have 802.1x authentication enabled in the wireless settings, turn that off first.


----------

